# The Computer Powers Up but there is No Display



## Atrius (Dec 20, 2006)

Alrighty folks, I really need help here. This is my situation:

I recently moved from Darwin to Melbourne (both in Australia). I only managed to get my computer shipped down last Friday and since then it has failed to run as per the title.

I am an aspiring Computer Techie, so I thought that I would test out a few options to pin-point the problem. After several tests and new components, it still gives me the same problem.

My computer specs are:
Mobo: ASRock 775Dual-VSTA (Brand New)
CPU: Celeron D 3.06GHz (Brand New)
Graphix: Geforce 6600GT
RAM: 2x Advance DDR2-533MHz PC4200 (Brand New)
Unknown PSU

By brand new, I mean I only installed it this morning.

When I power on the PC, all the fan runs, the CD-ROMs run and I believe the HDD and Graphix card does as well. As far as I can tell, it all runs fine except there is no display on the screen.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## malonn (May 28, 2006)

Am I right to assume it POST's fine? Have you changed your video adapter with a known good card and tested? What tests have you done exactly?


----------



## Atrius (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, I apologise for not stating them before, I have tested the following:

- Mobo: bought the one listed above
- CPU: bought the one listed above
- GFX: No tests as yet
- RAM: Just bought above listed
- PSU: No tests as yet, it's a CODEGEN 350W

I am on a tight budget after buying the new components and have no other spare parts. My only suspicions are the GFX or PSU? Any suggestions.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look at the label on the side of the psu we need the details
check the aux power leads required are inserted ok
do you get a screen in safe mode


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put your specs in here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
based on a quality supply and add 30% to the end result
the supply you have would run a win98 computer but nothing much after that reliably for long


----------



## Atrius (Dec 20, 2006)

*PC Update*

Here's an update folks:

I just went out and bought a 550W power supply and still get the same problem. Update on components - 

PSU: Generic 550W
GFX: NVidia Geforce 6600GT
Mobo: ASRock 775Dual-VSTA
CPU: Celeron D 3.06GHz
1x 120G HDD
2x CD/DVD Drive

That's all that is in my computer at the moment. What on Earth could be the problem? The only component that isn't brand new right now is the GFX card.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Generic
set it up out of the case where you can get a good look at everything
start with
cpu
video
ram
speaker
and see what you get


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Have you tried another monitor to rule that out as a suspect?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

^ and cables. 
If you have onboard shared video leave it to that only for your test.


----------



## Atrius (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey there again!

There is no onboard graphics port and I have tested the monitor, so that isn't the problem. All the cables are working perfectly as far as I can tell.

Also, running the basic components only results with the same problem. I have decided to take it into a repair shop.


----------



## Atrius (Dec 20, 2006)

Another update, it was the GFX card all along. So, contrary to my knowledge, the spare card I have is also a dud. It now has a Geforce 7600GT.

Now to find a cheap way to install Windows XP without buying a fresh copy.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Is it the same motherboard/hardware you want it installing on?

You need the Product key. Any illegal install will be useless anyway.


----------



## Atrius (Dec 20, 2006)

might as well buy a new copy then, same hard drive, different mobo and everything else...


----------

